
Java coming to App Engine - iamelgringo
http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/java/overview.html
======
catch23
Nice! This supports the usual war file formats... which most likely means it
can support running JRuby/Rails & Clojure/Compojure.

The one thing that does is slightly annoying: you can't create threads, no
executor pools, etc. You can do scheduled jobs, but no background ones.

------
tlrobinson
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=552183>

